# Putting the shine back on metal



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

Maybe should have put this in the DIY restoration thread. 

While it's downtime in the Winter, I wanted to shine up some of the metal under the hood, namely my Wiper motor and pump. But I'll ask for any metal. 

Any secrets or advice for making metal shine again? Other than the obvious take a wire brush to it, is there a chemical, or abrasive that pretties up oxidized, old metal??

thanks in advance,

Dan


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Start with simple green to get all dirt and grime off, painted parts can be glossed over with satin black from a rattle can. Metal parts with light oxidation can be hit with aluminum wheel cleaner, heavier you can use Naval Jelly, 0000 steel wool and then a felt padded dremel with rubbing compound will polish it back up. More than one way to skin a cat, cleaned up hinges and Brake booster and sprayed them with rustoleum platinum silver epoxy....


----------

